# spray for overgrown cutover



## cole (Jul 7, 2015)

I need to spray a overgrown cutover that I am turning into pasture. What is the best alround approach to killing this weedy,woody and overgrown cutover?


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Look at Arsenal herbicide.


----------



## cole (Jul 7, 2015)

Wow, thats mean stuff! I was thinking crossbow or grazon?


----------



## cole (Jul 7, 2015)

I am also going to burn it again this fall


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Arsenal will kill everything but a pine tree. They use it on pine plantations around here to control the hard woods. Fly it on.


----------



## eam77 (Aug 4, 2013)

Arsenal by air is no doubt the best. But I did Grazon P+D tank mixed with Remedy Ultra this year. The results were great on all briars except "greenbriar". Execellent results on Sumac, all bushes with thorns, and many others. Good results on oaks, although results are very slow. Lesser results on Hickory and sweet gum---but these two are damaged and do not grow at all during the season. All this is from trailer type spray rig behind tractor using BoomJet nozzle mounted about 6 feet off the ground. I tried to run in 40 feet patterns. Results are less good where brush is higher that 6 or 7 feet. However, I did some fence row work with the same mix---this was hand sprayed with a gun-- from a moving tractor--- Good results, even on 8 to 12 feet brush as long as you get good wetting top to bottom. Even better news, if you have cattle and need grass, is that nearly all the weeds are killed and any grass you have is vastly improved. The tank mix I used was 1% Grazon P+D and 1/4% Remedy Ultra and 1/4% surfactant. Total cost for materials was about $0.50 per gallon and I used about 14 gallon per acre which yields a direct materials cost of $7 per acre.

My next year plan is to increase to 1-1/4% Grazon P+D, 1/2% Remedy, and 1/2% surfactant. This will cost a bit more, estimated at about $11/acre. Reason---I hope to get a better kill on sweet gum.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

+2 on Grazon plus Remedy Ultra for getting the woody stuff. First things first is to cut everything down to the ground. Wait until the plants recover and return to active growing stage, spray. Or else you are going to be wasting a lot of money on stronger plants. If you're going to burn again this fall, why waste your money spraying before then? Then again by all means, keep DOW in business to keep my prices lower.


----------

